# Under-gravel filters...



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I'm setting up a 50 gallon freshwater tank, and debating whether to get a ugf or not. I've heard both positives and negatives about them. I have heard they are very effective, but that they are also somewhat outdated. Here's a little about my tank plan, let me know what you think.

The tank is 36"x15"x20" (LxWxH). I am considering using Tahitian sand, because of its deep black color. I want to have a few plants, and possibly a lobster. There are going to be some bottom-dwellers, but several cleaner species (shrimp and clams and such). 

Honestly, I am trying to figure out whether the plants, sand, and bottom-dwellers are going to create problems with the ugf. I am considering using a Marineland Canister Filter, which I have heard many good things about. I am wondering if the filter can handle the entire load on its own. Thanks for your impute!


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Sand wouldn't work well with the under gravel filters that I've seen. Although, honestly it's been years since I've seen one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

UGF's and sand don't mix. The sand falls through the slots until either it looks terrible or the slots are so clogged that the filter can't even work, and usually both.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A marineland canister filter (a 350) or even the little a HOT Magnum can handle 50 gallons if they aren't too overstocked. But for a tank with sand a fluval (impeller in lid at top) is better than the Marineland (impeller at bottom). If you go with the marinleand put a sponge over the filter intake. Also, I never recommend using only one filter. You could lose all your biology when you clean it and you could lose all your fish before you notice your single filter has quit working (like if a sand clog got in the intake hose or impeller). Supplement your main filter with another, even if if's one for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as was stated before;if you are going to use sand;you don't want to use a UGF.and as emc7 suggested;the top impeller type is your best bet.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see the point in installing UGFs at this point, unless you have a bunch of stuff floating around your house already.

For far less than the cost of an UGF setup, you can get a couple of sponges. They are far more effective. For a few bucks more than the UGF, you can get a power filter.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your parents are old..does that mean that they are outdated and useless.
not a chance..they are the ones that show us how it is done..
just because something has been around for a long time;doesn't mean it isn't any good..
think of how old diamonds are...and how much they are worth...lol
i love UG filters when they are properly used..but never with sand of any kind..sponge filters are awesome for fry tanks or tanks that need to be bare.most of my tanks have sponge filters because most of my tanks are for breeding.if sand is going to be the substrate,then i would suggest a canister filter with a spraybar to diffuse the output current...


----------

